# Other Pythons > Morelia >  2018 0.1 Brisbane Coastal Carpet Progression

## jmcrook

Hatched 7/25/18 by Nick Mutton. Arrived safe and sound at 9:50am, though understandably nervous and defensive. Not many pics yet as I want to settle her in before working with her too much. 


Pick sent to me by Nick


Right out of the box


Love her pattern and colors. That lateral stripe and blotched back pattern is so beautiful


Nailed me three times on the fingers and twice on the forearm. Well get her settled down in time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-07-2020),Craiga 01453 (04-07-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-07-2020),Gio (04-07-2020),_GoingPostal_ (04-07-2020),_Phillydubs_ (04-08-2020),_Reinz_ (04-07-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (04-18-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-07-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-08-2020),_rock_ (05-15-2020),vivi (04-07-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

I'm a type O (universal donor) if you need help, man... :Wink:

----------

christineho (05-27-2020),cincy (04-22-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-07-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-08-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Very nice, my man!!!! Congrats!!!! She's gorgeous!!! You obviously can't go wrong with an animal from Nick. 

I must not smell as appetizing as you do!! Your Morelia seem to like the way your hands taste!!! Hahahhaha  :ROFL:

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-07-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-07-2020)

----------


## vivi

Carpets always have the coolest eyes. Congratulations!!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-07-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

That's a very attractive phlebotomist, by the way.   :Very Happy:

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-07-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-07-2020),vivi (04-07-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great new additions, must like the taste of your hands. Should soon settle with some careful handling sessions 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-07-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-07-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Hatched 7/25/18 by Nick Mutton. Arrived safe and sound at 9:50am, though understandably nervous and defensive. Not many pics yet as I want to settle her in before working with her too much. 
> 
> 
> Pick sent to me by Nick
> 
> 
> Right out of the box
> 
> 
> ...



I was lucky enough to be getting realtime updates from JM. I'm not only excited for him, but very envious as that beauty is in my top 3 list.

The little love bites come with the territory, and JM being a former retic man, was not likely phased by them. They do however appear to be a tad more than what a hatchy delivers.

I'll be very anxious to see the progression of this animal. A PURE locality, Brisbane, Coastal.

Congrats sir!

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-07-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-07-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I was lucky enough to be getting realtime updates from JM. I'm not only excited for him, but very envious as that beauty is in my top 3 list.
> 
> The little love bites come with the territory, and JM being a former retic man, was not likely phased by them. They do however appear to be a tad more than what a hatchy delivers.
> 
> I'll be very anxious to see the progression of this animal. A PURE locality, Brisbane, Coastal.
> 
> Congrats sir!


JM gave me a heads up last night to look for a thread today. He kept the secret so I was stoked to see, I knew it would be good... and he DID NOT DISAPPOINT!!!! 

I'm waiting a while before adding anything new, but I'll be eagerly watching this thread.

----------

Gio (04-07-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-07-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Definitely more intense and hard, clamping delivery of a bite from this one than previous or current critters here. Honestly I only got tagged by the retics a couple times including a full bite and wrap from one of them at ~6', but the carpet bites aren't bad, though they are definitely more plentiful haha! Being a year and half old though, yes, her love bites are much more impactful than my Rockhampton's bites who's only barely drawn blood once.

This is very likely going to be my last addition for sometime given current events and how that will change the economy and life in general. It's tempting to get a male to pair with her down the road, but with how spending habits may change for many folks I'm not sure how I feel about bringing more animals into the world that there might not be much of a demand for. 

I just kind of selfishly had a "treat yo self" moment recently for a bday/job promotion and couldn't resist another carpet python. In Nick Mutton's words when on the phone with him the other night, "Have you ever opened a can of pringles, eaten one, and then put the lid back on? NO! IT IS FUNCTIONALLY IMPOSSIBLE! That's how carpet pythons are!"

Looking very forward to growing this animal up.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-07-2020),Craiga 01453 (04-07-2020),Gio (04-07-2020),_Reinz_ (04-07-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-08-2020),vivi (04-07-2020)

----------


## Gio

This species is really wonderful. I think for folks that are somewhat curious about reticulated pythons, but don't want to deal with the size or the possible aggressive tendencies of a male retic, a coastal or bredli carpet may fit the bill.

JM scored here and I'll bet there are many exciting updates on the horizon.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-08-2020),Craiga 01453 (04-08-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-07-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> That's going to be fun. I had a real late spurt with the coastal mix here but Nick probably knows his stock well.
> 
> The Bredli is getting heavy,,, like boa heavy which is crazy for a carpet.
> 
> I'm keeping watch on all of your stuff. Exciting times.


Exciting times for sure. Not sure if you saw some other threads Ive posted in recently, but ordered a gang of cages that will outfit the entire herd here well into adulthood ... and then some... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (01-10-2021)

----------


## Gio

> Exciting times for sure. Not sure if you saw some other threads Ive posted in recently, but ordered a gang of cages that will outfit the entire herd here well into adulthood ... and then some... 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've not seen those threads.

Thats great news!

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-10-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> I sent that last picture to Nick Mutton and he said that she looks great, but to watch out because her growth rate is going to explode soon. Said once they're about this size and move on to small rats that they put on size and mass at a rapid pace. Excited to see it happen.


I have to come clean. When I saw her last picture and you said she was 234g I went back to my carpet feeding records and I was feeding them 60g small rats every 10-14 days when they were 250g. I remember when I got my first carpet and I asked Nick what I should be feeding him and he told me to feed jumbo mice. This was for a 125g coastal. I was feeding my 500g adult kingsnakes jumbo mice. I was skeptical but I trusted Nick the guru and learned a lot about their ability to take large prey. I wont push the envelope too far but Ive offered a few meals that were a bit of a stretch and each time they gotten the job done without issue. I respect the small meal, slow/steady growth approach but I feed my snakes a wee bit heavier especially for their first two years. After that I feed more modestly. I like my all pets well fed, strong, and healthy.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-07-2021),Gio (01-11-2021),_jmcrook_ (01-10-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> I have to come clean. When I saw her last picture and you said she was 234g I went back to my carpet feeding records and I was feeding them 60g small rats every 10-14 days when they were 250g. I remember when I got my first carpet and I asked Nick what I should be feeding him and he told me to feed jumbo mice. This was for a 125g coastal. I was feeding my 500g adult kingsnakes jumbo mice. I was skeptical but I trusted Nick the guru and learned a lot about their ability to take large prey. I won’t push the envelope too far but I’ve offered a few meals that were a bit of a stretch and each time they gotten the job done without issue. I respect the small meal, slow/steady growth approach but I feed my snakes a wee bit heavier especially for their first two years. After that I feed more modestly. I like my all pets well fed, strong, and healthy.


I'll come clean as well. I think I'm probably feeding pretty sparsely for two reasons. 
1. I'm not pushing them for fast, large growth. Certainly not starving anyone here by any means, but their portions are lean and not more than every 9-10 days. 
2. I think I'm probably still a little gun shy after feeding the bejesus out of the retics to combat their pushing shenanigans. In hindsight those animals, especially my female, were way overfed. 

After this next meal, or maybe FOR this next meal, I think she'll get a weaned rat. I've got the room warmed back up to 74-75 at night and she's been coming out and stalking the last couple nights. I was going to feed tonight, but there's supposed to be a possibility of snow (IN MISSISSIPPI!) tonight and I don't want full bellies should I lose power for any reason.

Definitely appreciate your insights though! You've got more Morelia years under your belt than me and some gorgeous critters to show for it. I'm always happy to keep learning as I go! I'm excited to see them with more size on them and in larger, taller enclosures too. So many fun plans in the works and a lot of diversity with my current and incoming enclosures.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-07-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-10-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Thats another reason I love this hobby. Theres not a one size fits all way of doing things. I love watching everyones animals grow and thrive and seeing the various methods of what works and what doesnt and then using all that information to become a better keeper. I never stop learning.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-07-2021),_jmcrook_ (01-10-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Found a solution to getting still, in focus photos of this girl. Open up her drunken noodles/Thai takeout hide when shes in it and then shoot photos while shes relatively motionless for a few seconds.



Super calm and curious when out for handling and I cant wait to see her at 7 long.
Morelia Mafia 4 Life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (03-11-2021),*Bogertophis* (02-07-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-06-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-07-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-07-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-07-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Fresh skin, indirect early evening light, and weighing in at 318grams. Charli Mae looking hot to trot!
MM4L




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (03-11-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-11-2021),_dakski_ (03-11-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-06-2021),Gio (03-11-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-11-2021)

----------


## Gio

Whoa!

Fantastic, yet again.

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-11-2021)

----------


## QHLisa

What a stunning animal

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-11-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Another fresh coat of paint on this critter. Really enjoy the green hues about her.
MM4L



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (06-06-2021),Erie_herps (06-05-2021),_richardhind1972_ (06-05-2021),_WrongPython_ (06-04-2021)

----------


## WrongPython

Looking lovely! I really love the contrast she has. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-04-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Upgraded this girl to her new enclosure last night. Lots of climbing and exploration to be had. Hasnt found the sky hide yet, Ill guide her into it if she doesnt discover it after a while.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (06-14-2021),*Bogertophis* (06-14-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-14-2021),Gio (06-14-2021),_nikkubus_ (06-17-2021),_WrongPython_ (06-14-2021)

----------


## Gio

I like the setups. 
Im guessing the sky hide will be used frequently.

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-14-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Your snakes are livin the good life over there Crook!

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-14-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> I like the setups. 
> Im guessing the sky hide will be used frequently.


Thanks, dude! I imagine once she finds it the arboreal roost will be a favorite spot.



> Your snakes are livin the good life over there Crook!


Theyre certainly a bit spoiled, but they deserve no less! Probably move the jungle to a bigger tub tonight and the male Brisbane will go into Charli Maes previous enclosure once he sheds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## WrongPython

Looking good over there! You have a good medley of microhabitats, perches, and hides going on. I'm sure it'll be carpet-approved.  :Wink:

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-14-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

> Looking good over there! You have a good medley of microhabitats, perches, and hides going on. I'm sure it'll be carpet-approved.


Thanks, WrongPython! I have more ideas for this enclosure as she grows with number and styles of hides, but shes making great use of every inch so far. Just got back from a walk and found her like this so shes clearly discovered the sky hide. Think Ill have a beer and watch the programming in my snake room 
MM4L


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-14-2021),Gio (06-15-2021),_nikkubus_ (06-17-2021),_WrongPython_ (06-15-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Found her sky hide.
Clever girl 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (06-17-2021),Gio (07-17-2021),_nikkubus_ (06-17-2021),_richardhind1972_ (06-17-2021),_WrongPython_ (06-17-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Stalking her enclosure with pupils the size of dinner plates. Shes going to be something else at 6-7. Glad to see shes enjoying the newer enclosure amenities.
MM4L




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-17-2021),_WrongPython_ (07-16-2021)

----------


## jmcrook

Happy 3rd hatch day to this growing girl! Every bit of 4 or a touch more and getting some nice weight to her recently. Was in her sky hide thankfully which makes for easier photo opportunities.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (07-27-2021),_MD_Pythons_ (12-12-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-26-2021),_WrongPython_ (07-25-2021)

----------

